# Bacon Wrapped



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Ok, try this next time you are grilling, I got this off of foodnetwork. Take 1 hotdog and make a pocket, stuff in blue cheese, wrap with bacon and grill


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That sounds freeking great!!! now i am smoking hungry,thanks.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, that does sound good!

Grill and post pictures! Smell-a-vision


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

When i used to party in Neuvo Laredo as a teenager there was a hot dog vendor that would wait outside of the clubs and sell bacon wrapped hot dogs. My friends and I would demolish a half dozen of these.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh man!!! I am starving!!! thx!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't even dare to speak of this around the Bigfoot!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

BACON, CHEESE AND BEER DOG

Ingredients:
1 hot dog
1 slice of thick-cut bacon
1 can of spray cheese
1 can beer (It doesn't matter what kind, but we recommend something dark. Corona probably isn't a good idea)
1 cup flour
Oil for frying

Instructions:
This one is a little work-intensive, so be ready to buckle down. First take the center out of the hot dog with an apple corer, if you have access to one. If not, just cut out the middle with a knife. Fill the cavity with the spray cheese and use the hot dog you removed from the middle as a cap to keep the cheese in. Wrap the bacon around the hot dog and deep-fry for two to four minutes or until bacon is cooked. Dab them dry with a paper towel (so the batter will stick). Mix the beer with the flour until it reaches a thick, but lump-free consistency. Dip the dogs in the batter, coating the dog completely, and deep-fry on high heat for two to three minutes or until brown and deadly.
NOTE: Don't fry them too long or all of the cheese will explode out into the oil.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

So hungry, I will be trying both. Soon.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Anything wrapped with bacon is good....well, almost anything


----------



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

If you love Bacon this is a bacon lovers dream.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/28/dining/28bacon.html?_r=1&scp=2&sq=bacon&st=cse


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

Speaking of things that are bacon wrapped. My friends and I have a favorite that we whip up when we are watching the game or drinking late night.

We do a take on scallops wrapped in bacon; ours is the poor mans version of scallops wrapped in bacon. We use tater tots. Don't knock it until you try it. The tater tots are a perfect medium to accept the bacon fat. I can't say they are healthy for you but I guarantee that if you and your boys are drinking and smoking there will be none left on the plate. It is very simple to set up also. 

You need the following:

Box of tooth picks
1 lb package of bacon 
1 bag tater tots - thawed for a couple hours.

1 lb bacon does one half bag of tater tots. 2 lbs with make complete large baking sheet.

Take your pack of bacon and cut it in thirds. Wrap 1 piece bacon around the tot and secure with toothpick (it will be easy if it is thawed). Line up on baking sheet. Cook at 450 degrees for about a half hour or until bacon looks crispy and fully cooked. You might have to go up to 475 degrees but you can make that determination when you see how they are cooking. These will typically cook better if you make them ahead of time, refrigerate, and then take them out to warm up to room temp. for a hour or two before you cook. This is not necessary but it does help the cooking process. 

After you recover from your heart attack let me know what you think.


----------



## gregnash (Aug 26, 2008)

capper said:


> If you love Bacon this is a bacon lovers dream.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/28/dining/28bacon.html?_r=1&scp=2&sq=bacon&st=cse


Ah dear god... I can HEAR my arteries clogging from just reading that article!!!!:boink:


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

That looks delicious. I could totally see putting a slice of that on a hamburger as a garnish, or making a BaconExplosion, Egg, and Cheese sandwich for breakfast. Yummm.


----------

